# Teich Desinfizieren nach KHV wie



## Stephan81 (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen auch ich brauche da mal euren rat!Einen guten Freund von uns sterben alle zwei tage die Kois !Tierartzt ist schon verständigt !Unser Verdacht ist das er sich durch zwei neuzugänge den KHV virus eingefangen hatt !Meine Frage an euch ist sollte sich der verdacht bestätigen wie kann mann so ein Teich 45000l Desinfizieren Bzw einen neustart vorbereiten?Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen!


----------



## Zacky (10. Juli 2016)

KHV ist - soweit ich weiß - meldepflichtig und wenn der Tierarzt diesen Verdacht bestätigt, werdet ihr alle notwendigen Informationen von ihm bekommen.

Man sollte abwarten, was bei raus kommt und dann entsprechend reagieren.


----------



## tosa (10. Juli 2016)

Hi Stephan,

Nicht gut, aber erst die Diagnose vom Tierarzt abwarten.

Sollte sich der Verdacht bestätigen ist dervtierarzt verpflichtet den amtsveterinär zu informieren, dieser sperrt dann den Teich und stimmt die Desinfektion mit dem behandelnden Tierarzt und dem Halter ab.

Normalerweise kommt hierbei eine sehr hohe Dosis branntkalk ins Wasser was den pH auf 12 anhebt.

Ich drücke trotzdem die Daumen das es an was anderem liegt....


----------



## Stephan81 (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen ich danke euch für eure Tipps !Leider kommt das alles zu spät !Es sind gestern alle bei ihm gestorben und er hatt voreilig gehandelt weil er nicht wußte wohin  und alle in einer Feuertonne verbrannt !Nun mal weitersehen wies weitergeht !


----------



## tosa (11. Juli 2016)

Stephan81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich danke euch für eure Tipps !Leider kommt das alles zu spät !Es sind gestern alle bei ihm gestorben und er hatt voreilig gehandelt weil er nicht wußte wohin  und alle in einer Feuertonne verbrannt !Nun mal weitersehen wies weitergeht !



Super......


Dann jetzt mit branntkalk da ran, richtig desinfizieren, inkl. Filter, Pumpen, Schläuche, Rohre, Kescher, Wannen etc.... Und dann den Teich lieber bis zum nächsten Jahr Leer lassen, somit auch kein Wasser.


----------

